# Optointerruptor (para ser usado como sensor de movimiento)



## Lagidam (May 16, 2007)

Pues estoy tratatndo de hacer un sensor con un optointerruptor pero no se como conectar el optointerruptor es un ITR8102    asi que agradeceria si alguien pudiera ayudarme graxx en vdd


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

basicamente el led necesita que le circulen unos 15 mA
El emisor a masa y el colector una resistencia y ya esta.

http://crio.mib.infn.it/wig/electro...iatori Ottici/Application con Optocoupler.pdf


----------



## Willington (May 16, 2007)

eso es mas o menos asi ...


----------



## COCHOROL (May 26, 2010)

una pregunta mas... las resitencias de que valor se recomienda que sea???? y que tipo de transistor se recomienda usar????


----------

